
How pi was almost 6.283185 [video] - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcPTiiiYDs8
======
joezydeco
Read The Tau Manifesto!

[https://tauday.com/tau-manifesto](https://tauday.com/tau-manifesto)

~~~
ballenf
Kind of ironic that the video makes a compelling argument why such arguments
are wastes of energy and miss the point.

For those who don't care to watch, the tl;dr is Euler used the constant symbol
for pi similar to our use of theta, as a constant without a fixed value.
Sometimes it was 3.14, sometimes 6.28 and sometimes pi/2, just depending on
what problem he was solving and what form was most convenient.

The lesson being, don't get caught up wasting energy on the argument that
could be used towards solving problems.

~~~
joezydeco
_...don 't get caught up wasting energy on the argument that could be used
towards solving problems._

You must be new here. Welcome to Hacker News. =)

------
aylmao
Honestly should've been, Tau makes much more sense IMO (:

------
umanwizard
[http://www.thepimanifesto.com/](http://www.thepimanifesto.com/)

In my opinion, the most natural definition of pi is "the area of the unit
circle", which would be tau/2.

~~~
Armisael16
In my opinion, the most natural definition is the circumference of the unit
circle, which is tau. The area of the unit circle is then simply the integral:
tau/2*r^2.

Start at the lowest dimensional property (1D).

------
RickJWagner
Interesting! Articles like this make Hacker News stand out. Thanks, poster!

~~~
zeristor
A simple rule is to post all videos by 3Blue1Brown to HN

